# Here we go..DIRECTV Steaming price increases



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## detuch254 (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes, this was mentioned by DTV a few months back as I recall.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Just like clockwork...every January.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Just like clockwork...every January.


And why I am trying to get a better deal. Paying $42 right now and that is all what I think “TV” is worth for me.
If a deal can’t be made, will drop it.
No need with the streaming services I have. Only need ESPN and ballys sports.

I have ESPN + and will get Ballys App.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

gio12 said:


> I have ESPN + and will get Ballys App.


Bally Sports is a garbage app. Tired to watch the Panthers game the other night and was frustrated with it on phone. On AppleTV it is worse. ESPN+ does not give you regular ESPN broadcasts.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

hookemfins said:


> Bally Sports is a garbage app. Tired to watch the Panthers game the other night and was frustrated with it on phone. On AppleTV it is worse. ESPN+ does not give you regular ESPN broadcasts.


What struggles are you encountering with the Bally Sports App? I've regularly used it on both an iPhone and Apple TV box device through baseball season, and didn't run into too many issues that were of major concern.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> What struggles are you encountering with the Bally Sports App? I've regularly used it on both an iPhone and Apple TV box device through baseball season, and didn't run into too many issues that were of major concern.


Starts with how often I have sign in through DTV. Bally's app seems to behind the times with no SSO. When watching on the game stream it is timed to end when the allotted timeframe of the game (usually 3 hours) and the stream just ends.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

hookemfins said:


> Bally Sports is a garbage app. Tired to watch the Panthers game the other night and was frustrated with it on phone. On AppleTV it is worse. ESPN+ does not give you regular ESPN broadcasts.


Bally's is crap. Stinks on appletv. But doable for me. OK, thought ESPN+ did.
Might just find something then part time.
D* is keeping my rate of $49 for my Ent. package so I am fine. My 1 yr of HBOMax is up and will see what they offer.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

hookemfins said:


> Starts with how often I have sign in through DTV. Bally's app seems to behind the times with no SSO. When watching on the game stream it is timed to end when the allotted timeframe of the game (usually 3 hours) and the stream just ends.


I've had that issue as well in accessing the Bally app using my DirecTV credentials. It's very annoying how often it forces me to authenticate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gio12 said:


> Paying $42 right now and that is all what I think “TV” is worth for me.





gio12 said:


> D* is keeping my rate of $49 for my Ent. package so I am fine.


Are you paying $42 or $49?

Remember that the new rate hasn't taken effect yet and the price will be $74.99 for mere mortals.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

$42 thats awsome lol 

I think fubo and others raised their prices too


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

harsh said:


> Are you paying $42 or $49?
> 
> Remember that the new rate hasn't taken effect yet and the price will be $74.99 for mere mortals.


Sorry, $49 and soon to be $59


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

hookemfins said:


> Starts with how often I have sign in through DTV. Bally's app seems to behind the times with no SSO. When watching on the game stream it is timed to end when the allotted timeframe of the game (usually 3 hours) and the stream just ends.


Ah, understood. The sign-on situation is an irritation and seems to pop up at inopportune times. I haven't encountered as many issues as you have with the Game Stream vs. Channel Stream issue, as most Cardinals games aren't relegated to an alternate Game Stream-only feed. But I hear what you're saying and there is room for improvement.


----------



## 1DAVE1 (Oct 22, 2007)

With each price increase and package change I've lost more and more channels that I normally watch. Since 1995 this has really gotten old in the past 10-15 years. One would think that 27+ years with Directv non-stop would afford a few perks. Seems the at&t buyout shafted most everyone and trashed DirecTV overall. In a rural area so options in 2023 are unfortunately still limited.


----------

